# Insurance denied code 81002



## LLA62610 (Jul 9, 2012)

New coder, please help 

Aetna denied 81002, EOB states they need a qualifying service/Procedure. 99214 was the E/M attached visit. are they looking for modifier 25 ?


----------



## nkorab (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes. We had the same issue.


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 13, 2012)

Aetna requires a mod 25 on the E/M.


----------

